# The Rise and Fall of Sir Arthur (Bomber) Harris.



## hedge hopper (Dec 29, 2012)

With absoloutely no dis-respect to my heading title, this shows the birth-place of one Arthur Harris.
His Statue in Clement-Danes, London.
His last resting place at (Would you believe)? a place called; GORING-on Thames, Oxfordshire.


----------

